# COD: MW2: Prestige mode....it is worth it?



## t77snapshot (May 12, 2010)

Besides bragging rights, is it really worth loosing all your challenges and weapons? What do you_ gain _ from Prestige made anyway?


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 12, 2010)

I find it fun to start all over again.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 12, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I find it fun to start all over again.



Well I just hit rank 70 today with a ton if weapon camo's and perks that I have work so hard to get. So throwing that all out the window doesn't seem easy.

My main question is- what do you gain from Prestige mode? I heard you get an extra custom class, but is that it?


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 12, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Well I just hit rank 70 today with a ton if weapon camo's and perks that I have work so hard to get. So throwing that all out the window doesn't seem easy.
> 
> My main question is- what do you gain from Prestige mode? I heard you get an extra custom class, but is that it?



You unlock more of those avatar things I forgot its been a while since I played and I only did 1 prestige.


----------



## Phxprovost (May 12, 2010)

only thing the ladys dig more then scars from war and bar fights is a high level prestige


----------



## DannibusX (May 12, 2010)

Leveling is what makes the game fun (to me).  Prestige mode in MW2 unlocks prestige challenges that will carry over to the next prestige level and extra loadout slots.  There's not much of a reward beyond that, so it's all up to you if you want to do it.

Won't be long before Activision will sell load out slots.  $10 sounds about right


----------



## t77snapshot (May 12, 2010)

Ok so the 1 extra "Custom Class" was just a rumor? idk where I heard it, ohwell.


----------



## DannibusX (May 12, 2010)

No, you get it, but after 10 Prestige ranks you'll have 5 more custom class slots.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 12, 2010)

I like the higher end titles you get from prestige, it was fun to re work to fall on my M4 and F2000 even though I had both camo's before hitting 70


----------



## t77snapshot (May 12, 2010)

Well I crossed over to Prestige ....and lossed everything, but I did get that additional weapon slot which is cool! Thanks for enlighten me too make the switch


----------



## epicfail (May 12, 2010)

Ya Prestiging is just bragging rights.

But I pity the people that get to 10 legitly, cuz they will have people complain to them about rank hack  (which is true for me but not everyone).  after getting to prestige 6 level 70 things were getting annoying as hell to redo all your weapons.

Now i just get the o your a noob Nuker every 1 or 2 rounds lmfao.


----------



## va4leo (May 12, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Besides bragging rights, is it really worth loosing all your challenges and weapons? What do you_ gain _ from Prestige made anyway?



Emblems...

I just cannot bring myself to do it. I play lots of scrim and dont rank up with them. I just cannot justify spending another 5 months gettign back to 70.


----------



## epicfail (May 12, 2010)

va4leo said:


> Emblems...
> 
> I just cannot bring myself to do it. I play lots of scrim and dont rank up with them. I just cannot justify spending another 5 months gettign back to 70.



Sorry not trying to be rude but 5 months 1-70?
jw cuz i didnt play much and it didnt take me that long maybe a month maybe,  i average 12k+ per  demolition map(which is like 15-25 sometimes shorter if i nuke them in first round. instead of second or third.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 12, 2010)

epicfail said:


> Sorry not trying to be rude but 5 months 1-70?



That's understandable if your one that doesn't game everyday. It took me about 2 1/2 months to get to 70 (almost all in Team DM and Free-for-all).


----------



## epicfail (May 12, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> That's understandable if your one that doesn't game everyday. It took me about 2 1/2 months to get to 70 (almost all in Team DM and Free-for-all).



Well thats the Problem Team DM and FFA are like the worst for XP 

play Demolition one round and you will see the difference in your xp.

i would do the same in FFA as in Demolition same Lenght about, and i got like 8k more xp in Demo
if your capable of owning it up S&D is really good also 1k per kill 1.5 or 2 for a headshot if i remember


----------



## t77snapshot (May 12, 2010)

epicfail said:


> Well thats the Problem Team DM and FFA are like the worst for XP
> 
> play Demolition one round and you will see the difference in your xp.
> 
> i would do the same in FFA as in Demolition same Lenght about, and i got like 8k more xp in Demo



Yeah I discovered that Demolition, Sabotage, Search and Destroy after I got the map pack and were worth waaay more XP . So getting to 70 this time will be much faster.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 12, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Well I crossed over to Prestige ....and lossed everything, but I did get that additional weapon slot which is cool! Thanks for enlighten me too make the switch



Please explain "extra weapon slot", does it mean that you can carry 3 weapons per class or your class number expands from 5 to 6?


----------



## t77snapshot (May 12, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Please explain "extra weapon slot", does it mean that you can carry 3 weapons per class or your class number expands from 5 to 6?



Expands from 5 to 6.

--------------------
Here are those fancy Emblems


----------



## va4leo (May 12, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Expands from 5 to 6.
> 
> --------------------
> Here are those fancy Emblems
> ...



Yes. So at the end of 10 prestiges, you have a whopping 10 slots! I find myself using just the 2.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 12, 2010)

va4leo said:


> Yes. So at the end of 10 prestiges, you have a whopping 10 slots! I find myself using just the 2.



Yeah 2 or 3 is really all you need IMO, I think 6 is enough and I cant see myself going past Prestige level one because I don't need any more weapon slots and loosing every was mentally damaging enough.


----------



## epicfail (May 12, 2010)

va4leo said:


> Yes. So at the end of 10 prestiges, you have a whopping 10 slots! I find myself using just the 2.



lol ya theres is a very good chance you wont be using them all, out of the 10 slots i use 4

m16-g18(my general favorite assault)
intervention-g18
barrett 50cal-g18(Fav Sniper Loadout)
ump-g18(ctf)
ak47-g18(rarely ever gets used)

other then that the others are just set to whatever it starts at when it gets added.


----------



## lemode (May 12, 2010)

there's no point in prestiging over and over again. and if you want bragging rights…lol just remember you’re playing by far the worst COD game to ever come out!


----------



## Bo$$ (May 12, 2010)

lemode said:


> there's no point in prestiging over and over again. and if you want bragging rights…lol just remember you’re playing by far the worst COD game to ever come out!



amen to that


----------



## epicfail (May 12, 2010)

lemode said:


> there's no point in prestiging over and over again. and if you want bragging rights…lol just remember you’re playing by far the worst COD game to ever come out!



while i do agree, i only play when other people i know play.

i highly doubt there is alot of people playing cod2 the best of the series in my opinion.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 12, 2010)

epicfail said:


> lol ya theres is a very good chance you wont be using them all, out of the 10 slots i use 4
> 
> m16-g18(my general favorite assault)
> intervention-g18
> ...



My top 3 slots are very similar- 

M16

Barrett 

ACR

...but all with M9 /Tactical Knife


EDIT: oh you have 4 showing oops, so only 2 are the same, still the m16 kicks ass.


----------



## epicfail (May 12, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> My top 3 slots are very similar-
> 
> M16
> 
> ...



ya my g18 akimbos are my little addon of noobiness
that i often use on barrett but rarely on m16 cuz m16 1 hits. in the chest or head


----------



## t77snapshot (May 12, 2010)

epicfail said:


> ya my g18 akimbos are my little addon of noobiness
> that i often use on barrett but rarely on m16 cuz m16 1 hits. in the chest or head



Yeah I do close encounter sniping- Barrett with an ACOG scope. I actually never touched the m16 up until like 2 weeks ago because I thought burst fire would be harder, but that gun is way accurate and causes some good damge. I use an ACOG scope on it as well. For me it works great for far and close attacks.


----------



## epicfail (May 12, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Yeah I do close encounter sniping- Barrett with an ACOG scope. I actually never touched the m16 up until like 2 weeks ago because I thought burst fire would be harder, but that gun is way accurate and causes some good damge. I use an ACOG scope on it as well. For me it works great for far and close attacks.




Barret i use HeartBeat
i use the Quick Reload/Quick Shoot Thing for The Blue Bonus
Extra Dmg For Red
Ninja or Louder footsteps for yellow


----------



## lemode (May 12, 2010)

when i played i only used the m16 and raffica. only used the preset with the revolver and tac knife the other half of the time...since that game allowed you to be retarded with blades i abused the hell out of that.


----------



## epicfail (May 12, 2010)

lemode said:


> when i played i only used the m16 and raffica. only used the preset with the revolver and tac knife the other half of the time...since that game allowed you to be retarded with blades i abused the hell out of that.



lol ya atleast they fixed the care package glitch. were you ran 3 times faster if you had a care package nade thing in your hand. knifing is kind of stupid though. but its easy as hell to knife people in bc2 also


----------

